# conversation phrases like "well,...", ",you know?" etc



## embee

Hey everyone,

I'm in the process of learning catalan and I've found that some words and expressions are particularly hard to find in dictionaries, but that are ubiquitous in everyday conversations. 

Here a few I was thinking of:
1. "Well,..." (as you might use when answering a question)
2. "Anyway,..." (as you might use when ending a longer rant about sth. or right before you say sth. like "I gotta get going")
3. A few terms that display agreement/acceptance like "okay", "right", "exactly", "sure", "of course" etc.
4. "...,you know?" (at the end of a sentence)
5. "Look,..." (as you might say before explaining something)
6. "Nevermind", "whatever"
7. "I see" "Gotcha/I get it" (as you might use to show understanding)

Feel free to add little bits and pieces you find yourself saying alot in conversations as I'm sure there are many more than the ones I can think of right now.

Thanks


----------



## Cracker Jack

embee said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm in the process of learning catalan and I've found that some words and expressions are particularly hard to find in dictionaries, but that are ubiquitous in everyday conversations.
> 
> Here a few I was thinking of:
> 1. "Well,..." (as you might use when answering a question)
> * Doncs*
> 
> 2. "Anyway,..." (as you might use when ending a longer rant about sth. or right before you say sth. like "I gotta get going")
> *De totes maneres
> *
> 3. A few terms that display agreement/acceptance like
> "okay", *D'accord*
> "right",* Correcte, Tens raó*
> "exactly", *Exactament Efectivament*
> "sure", "of course" etc. *Clar, i tant.
> 
> * 4. "...,you know?" (at the end of a sentence) *Saps?
> 
> * 5. "Look,..." (as you might say before explaining something) *Mira
> 
> * 6. "Nevermind", "whatever" *es igual*
> 
> 7. "I see" "Gotcha/I get it" (as you might use to show understanding)
> *Entesos*



I hope you'll find this useful.


----------



## ernest_

There's also *bueno *(well) and *vale *(okay), which are actually Spanish words and are considered incorrect in Catalan, but are widely used as well. In fact *bueno* is Catalanised as /bwɛnu/, the standard Spanish pronunciation being /bweno/, whereas *vale* is pronounced just like in Spanish.


----------



## Favara

My version (Valencià meridional) of what Cracker Jack posted.



> 1. "Well,..." (as you might use when answering a question)
> * Bé,*
> 
> 2. "Anyway,..." (as you might use when ending a longer rant about sth. or right before you say sth. like "I gotta get going")
> *De tota manera**, de tota forma*
> 3. A few terms that display agreement/acceptance like
> "okay", *D'acord*
> "right",* Correcte**, tens raó, això és*
> "exactly", *Exactament, efectivament*
> "sure", "of course" etc. *I tant
> 
> * 4. "...,you know?" (at the end of a sentence) *Saps?
> 
> * 5. "Look,..." (as you might say before explaining something) *Mira, veges
> 
> * 6. "Nevermind", "whatever" *és igual*
> 
> 7. "I see" "Gotcha/I get it" (as you might use to show understanding)
> *Entés*


Per cert, Cracker Jack, *és* duu accent i *acord* només té una C. No t'ho prengues a mal, t'ho dic per si decàs ho hagueres passat per alt.


----------



## andriubcn

I'm in the process of learning catalan and I've found that some words and expressions are particularly hard to find in dictionaries, but that are ubiquitous in everyday conversations. 

Here a few I was thinking of:
1. "Well,..." (as you might use when answering a question)
*Doncs* 

2. "Anyway,..." (as you might use when ending a longer rant about sth. or right before you say sth. like "I gotta get going") 
*De totes maneres, En qualsevol cas
*
3. A few terms that display agreement/acceptance like 
"okay", *D'accord, Perfecte*
"right",* Correcte, Tens raó* 
"exactly", *Exactament Efectivament*
"sure", "of course" etc. *Clar, i tant. Ben segur

*4. "...,you know?" (at the end of a sentence) *Saps?

*5. "Look,..." (as you might say before explaining something) *Mira

*6. "Nevermind", "whatever" *es igual*

7. "I see" "Gotcha/I get it" (as you might use to show understanding)
*Entesos*


He afegit alguna opció més en color verd. Salutacions


----------



## embee

Thanks everyone for the replies. Very useful indeed. 

@ernest_: I was already wondering about the use of bueno and vale in catalan since I was pretty sure I've heard my friends from Girona and Barcelona use it, too. So thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Favara said:


> Per cert, Cracker Jack, *és* duu accent i *acord* només té una C. No t'ho prengues a mal, t'ho dic per si decàs ho hagueres passat per alt.




Tranquil. No passa res. Gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

Asking for a lot of words in one thread is not helpful for future persons with the same questions. Please, open one thread for each specific word, sentence or topic.

ampurdan (moderator)


----------

